
Why do I have to put shields down in Brave to view Google Cloud Pricing - morog
I can&#x27;t see the &quot;Google Cloud Platform Pricing Calculator&quot; if shields are up in Brave - is this an intentional move by Google to force visitors into accepting tracking?
======
thedevindevops
Disclaimer: stupid question

But: what is Brave and why does it have shields?

~~~
andrei_says_
[https://brave.com/](https://brave.com/)

Secure, fast and private browser with adblocker.

